# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Fragen zum Autokauf in Thailand

## schiene

Eventuell plane ich einen neuen kleineren Pick-up in Thailand zu kaufen.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Händlern welche Neuwgen verkaufen und Ausstellen.
Mich würde interessieren ob zu den den ausgeschrieben Preisen der Autos noch ein
Verhandlungsspielraum der Händler möglich ist.
Wie weit kann/sollte man von dem Ausgeschrieben Preis nach unten Handel.
Bezahlt soll er bar werden bezw.mind.320.000 angezahlt werden.
Mögl.grosse Ladefläsche.
Was gibts noch zu beachten?
Mich interessiert nur welchen Verhandlungsspielraum ich bezw.der Händler hat!!
Gerne auch paar Vorschläge zu Pick-ups im Preissegment um die 500.000 (gibts da überhaupt was?)

----------


## Enrico

Also für 500k bekommste noch nischt, außer Schrott wie Mazda und so. Schau nach Toyota, die gehen mit allen drum und dran so an die 750k. 

Barzahlung oder finanzieren, das macht keinen Unterschied, Rabatte gibt es eh kaum wie wir es gewohnt sind. Ich finde finanzieren besser, so machste da wenigstens Gewinn dank der niedrigen Zinsen.

----------


## schiene

mein derzeitiger Favorit...
(bissel nach unten scrollen)
http://www.thaicarnews.com/2011/07/0...te-04-07-2011/

----------


## Willi Wacker

...also ich bzw wir, kaufen kein Auto um es im Urlaub für 4 bis 6 Wochen zu nutzen, Punkt.
Es einwaxen und für's nächste Jahr hinstellen is genau so ein Quatsch.

Die Frau kauft für die Familie mit ihrem hart erarbeitetem und erspartem Geld ein Auto ist - mit Verlaub...auch Quatsch.

Autokauf - mit Wohnsitz am Ort und Auenthaltserlaubnis und ständige Anwesenheit wäre das Mindeste !

----------


## Enrico

Hm, klingt irgendwie zu billig um wahr zu sein...

500k Wagenpreis
100k Anzahlung
7,7k jeden Monat

Alles kann ich leider auch nicht lesen, Sawee schläft schon, aber kann mir das nicht vorstellen das der um 250k gefallen sein soll. Wir suchten allerdings 3L4D DoupleCap, aber nicht für uns. War nur nen Auftrag.

100k +60x 7,7k sind auch gerade mal 62k Zinsen auf 5 Jahre.

----------


## schiene

@Willi
Das Auto wird für das Geschäft benötigt!!
Die Hälfte des Autos bezahlt Somlaks Schwester,ebenso die Versicherung!
Über Sinn oder Unsinn des Kaufes will und werde ich nicht diskutieren.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Schiene, der 2.7J-PS VVT-i  ist ein Standard (single) Cab und ausserdem noch ein Benziner!

Gibt auch schon einen (1) gebrauchtwagen!
http://www.one2car.com/search/search_re ... ody=D2374&

----------


## schiene

> Schiene, der 2.7J-PS VVT-i  ist ein Standard (single) Cab und ausserdem noch ein Benziner!


Singel Cab reicht voll aus!
Wie hoch ist der preisl.Unterschied zw.Benzin und Diesel zur Zeit in Thailand?

----------


## Enrico

Was du mit der Karre machst ist doch auch Wurscht. Gerade nochmal geschaut:

789000 ist noch immer der Preis mit allen drum und dran außer Navi und so nen Kram. Das bekommste auf 750000 runter, bei 2-3 Jahren finanzieren.

----------


## Enrico

> Zitat von TeigerWutz
> 
> Schiene, der 2.7J-PS VVT-i  ist ein Standard (single) Cab und ausserdem noch ein Benziner!
> 
> 
> Singel Cab reicht voll aus!
> Wie hoch ist der preisl.Unterschied zw.Benzin und Diesel zur Zeit in Thailand?


Vergiss den Benziner!

----------


## TeigerWutz

???? Toyota Vigo ???? Standard Cab 3.0 J-PS ???????????? 5 ???? 537,000 ???
???? Toyota Vigo ???? Standard Cab 2.5 J-PS ???????????? 5 ???? 507,000 ???
???? Toyota Vigo ???? Standard Cab 2.5 J ???????????? 5 ???? 487,000 ???
???? Toyota Vigo ???? 2.7J-PS VVT-i MT(??????) ???????????? 5 ???? 515,000 ???
???? Toyota Vigo ???? Extra Cab 2.5J-PS ???????????? 5 ???? 552,000 ???

Quelle

----------


## schiene

ok,werde mich vor Ort mal umschauen.
Ich wusste halt nur nicht ob die Händler grosse Möglichkeiten haben zu verhandeln.
Aber scheinbar werden sie auch kurz gehalten.
Mal schauen was möglich ist und ob sich ein Schnäppchen finden lässt.

----------


## chauat

Mein zweiter Bierverkäufer im Ort hat den Tatar, ich konnte ihn mal fahren und war zufrieden. 
http://www.tatamotors.co.th/en/index.asp
Der Besitzer ist auch zufrieden. 
Habe jetzt leider nicht den Preis zur Hand, ist aber preiswert und auch im Unterhalt recht gut mit seinem etwas kleineren Motor.
Geld nachlas gibt´s eigentlich nur beim Gebrauchtwagen kauf, bei neuen kannst mit dem Zubehör noch was rausholen. 

Gruß
Martin

----------


## TeigerWutz

Habe auch gerade schreiben wollen......

Wenn du den pick up als arbeitsvieh haben moechtest:

http://www.tatamotors.co.th/en/models-xenon-giant.asp

http://www.tatamotors.co.th/en/models-xenon-cng.asp

----------


## TeigerWutz

Dein nächster TATA dealer:

CHAITCHAI MOTOR CO.,LTD.

321 M.1 T.Esan  A.Muang, Burirum 31000, Thailand


Phone : 044-620-974-5

P R E I S E:
http://www.tatamotors.co.th/th/tata-request-price.asp

----------


## Enrico

Den kannste aber auch nach 3 Jahren abschreiben  :: 

Selbst die Thais lachen über den Tata, ist wie der Dacia hier zu Lande  ::  

Toyota Diesel, den kaufste für 750000 und verkaufst ihn noch wenn gepflegt für 370000 nach 10 Jahren, Kilometer an sich egal...

----------


## TeigerWutz

OK enrico, stimmt was du ueber den wiederverkaufspreis schreibst. 
........doch so gesehen, wuerde in ganz thailand auch keiner nen mazda, ford oder nen chevi kaufen duerfen!

Finde den TATA Single Cab GIANT CNG als arbeitsgeraet nicht sooo schlecht!

Weil:



> Das Auto wird für das Geschäft benötigt!!




Ist hier sehr beliebt bei bauunternehmern u. dergleichen, weil man die seitenwaende 'runterklappen kann.
Auch die montage der beiden gastanks unterflur ist nicht schlecht!
(tiefer schwerpunkt)

----------


## TeigerWutz

Der TATA ist halt kein *"DoupleCap"* [sic!], wie enrico ihn braucht!

----------


## schiene

Ich möchte euch erst mal danken für alle Infos und Tips!!
Werde es mir überlegen was wir kaufen werden.
Der Tata als Arbeitswagen ist schon nicht schlecht,nur wollen wir das Auto * auch*zum touren in Thailand nutzen und dafür ist er wirklich nicht geeignet.

----------


## TeigerWutz

@uwe

Warum?
Dann eben den _TATA Xenon Super CNG_ (mit den unterflur gastanks)

http://www.tatamotors.co.th/en/models-xenon-cng.asp

----------


## chauat

@ Enrico:
Klar ist der Wiederverkaufswert geringer, bei einem Auto für die Arbeit sollte dies jedoch nicht so entscheidend sein. Wenn ein Thai über etwas Lacht oder sich Lustig macht würde ich dies nicht unbedingt zu meiner Meinungsbildung beitragen lassen. Sie brauchen immer den Größten, über einen Kleinwagen lachen sie auch, ist doch kein Auto so was. Sorry, aber manchmal habe die sie nicht mehr alle und sind mit unserer Denkweise nicht kompatibel. 

Aber OK, so hat halt jeder seine Macke.

@ Schiene:
Ich finde den Toyota ja ganz OK als Arbeitsgerät (Kostet halt mehr), auch mal um zum Einkaufen zu fahren. Aber mit dem Teil Ausflüge zu machen und längere Strecken zu fahren würde mir nicht zusagen (Gerade den Wagen fahre ich immer wieder mal ). Das ist und bleibt ein Truck und nicht ein Wagen um in Urlaub zu fahren, ich finde die Pickups einfach nur unbequem auf strecken die länger sind als 1h. Urlaubsgefühle kommen da bei mir nicht auf. Ich habe einen Vios und der fährt schön bequem preislich ok und auch der verbrauch ist klein. Persönlich würde ich dir dann lieber empfehlen in der weiteren Planung dann mal ein Richtiges Auto einzuplanen, für die Zukunft meine ich. Das macht es dann einfacher wenn man in 5jahren sagt, ok jetzt Kaufe ich ein zweites Auto für´s Private. 

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## schiene

sehe ich auch wie Martin!
Den wir jetzt kaufen wollen muss halt fürs erste als Transportwagen dienen und zugleich zum rumfahren taugen.
Bin natürlich auch nicht abgeneigt einen gebrauchten zu kaufen wenn er nicht zu alt aus 1.Hand kommt und noch gut erhalten ist.Man muss natürlich abwägen ob sich ein gebrauchter vom Preis her lohnt.
Desweiteren sind wir beim Autofahren nicht so anspruchsvoll(ich komme ja aus dem Trabiland  ::

----------


## schiene

Die ersten 1200 Km sind mit dem neuen Wagen Toyota Vigo Champ gefahren.
Wir sind sehr zufrieden!!
Heute waren wir auf der Behörde wegen meinem gelben Hausbuch.
Es muss nur noch ein höherer Beamter in Buriram bestätigen,aber es ist fast
sicher das ich es bekomme.Zu meiner Überraschung bekam ich ein Schreiben
das ich in Thailand den Führerschein machen kann  ::  
War heute beim Arzt welcher mir für 30 Bath den Blutdruck gemessen hat und ein Papier 
ausgestellt hat mit welchem ich für fahrtauglich gehalten werde.dauerte mit Anmeldung und
Messen 5 Minuten!!Morgen früh gehe ich zur "Fahrschule" und denke in30 Minuten ist das auch erledigt.

----------


## schiene

hier paar Bilder vom neuen Auto......

----------


## wein4tler

Ist der gelbe Kasten am 4.Bild, Deine Privat-Tankstelle? Bist Du  mit dem Toyota schon einige Runden gefahren?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Was waren die gründe sich für'n _prerunner_ zu entscheiden?

Ansonsten....viel glück mit der neuen "rodel" 


TW

----------


## schiene

> Ist der gelbe Kasten am 4.Bild, Deine Privat-Tankstelle? Bist Du  mit dem Toyota schon einige Runden gefahren?


Die Tankstelle hat Somlaks Mutter gekauft.Ist nur mit Benzin gefüllt.Unser Auto fährt mit Diesel.
es Tanken da zwar viele aber immer nur für 20-100 Bath da das Benzin 7 Bath teurer ist als an den üblichen
grossen Tankstellen.In diesem Fall könnte man sagen......die sind so  ::  Ich schätze in 3-4 Jahren hat sich das Ding amortisiert und bringt Gewinn.Dagegen läuft die Auflademaschiene für die Telefonkarten sehr sehr gut.Der gewinn beläuft sich auf 2-10 Bath je nach Höhe der Aufladesumme.
Somlak ist mit dem neuen Wagen schon 1700 km gefahren und wir sind vollens zufrieden.

"Was waren die gründe sich für'n prerunner zu entscheiden"
ganz ehrlich,ich habe keine Ahnung was ein prerunner ist bezw.bedeudet.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> .......
> ganz ehrlich, ich habe keine Ahnung was ein prerunner ist bezw. bedeutet.


Somit hat sich meine frage erübrigt!

----------


## pit

> War heute beim Arzt welcher mir für 30 Bath den Blutdruck gemessen hat und ein Papier 
> ausgestellt hat mit welchem ich für fahrtauglich gehalten werde.dauerte mit Anmeldung und
> Messen 5 Minuten!


In Bangkok zahlt man dafür 70 Baht. Aber dafür wird man auch noch gewogen.    ::  


 ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich kenne noch den 30/50 Unterschied, hab aber nun schon von einigen gehört das die nun in BKK 70 zahlen müssen. Frechheit   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Naja, wenn Du als schwer gewogen wirst, dann zahlste mehr, Enrico. Geht nach Gewicht (der Brieftasche).   ::

----------


## Enrico

Dann hätt ich ja immer die 70 B bekommen müssen  ::

----------


## schiene

Wer klärt mich mal auf was ein preranner ist bezw.wases bedeutet?  ::

----------


## isaanfan

"Prerunner" ist der Name eines Modells des Toyota Tacoma.,

isaanfan

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ein "Prerunner" ist von der höhe (unterbau) so hoch wie ein 4x4, sprich höher als ein "normaler" pick-up, hat aber keinen allrad antrieb.

----------


## chauat

Ahhh ein Möchtegern!   ::

----------


## schiene

> Ein "Prerunner" ist von der höhe (unterbau) so hoch wie ein 4x4, sprich höher als ein "normaler" pick-up, hat aber keinen allrad antrieb.


danke für die Aufklärung  ::

----------


## Jim

Ja und ??? Was hast du nun bezahlt ? Neu oder leicht gebraucht ?
Konntest du handeln ?

----------


## schiene

33.000 haben wir angezahlt.Gesammtpreis 700.000 Bath.
den Rest bezahlt Somlaks Schwester 50x6160 Bath.

Wir waren bei verschiedenen Haendler und ueberall war der preis gleich.Nur bei einem Haendler konnten wir es innerhalb von 2 Tagen bekommen.Bei den anderen haetten wir 2 bis 3 Monate warten muessen.Ein Jahr Vollkasko ist inkl.
Aus Spass habe ich gesagt das ich den Wagen nur nehme wenn er noch ne kiste Chang drauflegt.war echt nur aus Spass gesagt,aber sie stand bei der Abholung wirklich hinten drauf  ::   ::  
Sind jetzt fast 3000 KM gefahren und vollens zufrieden mit dem Auto!!!!!
Inkl.waren noch 2 Fussmatten fuer hinten undWindabweiser fuer die Seitenscheiben.

----------


## schiene

> Was waren die gründe sich für'n _prerunner_ zu entscheiden?
> 
> TW


Da ich jetzt weis was ein Prerunner ist kann ich dir auch sagen warum wir uns für dieses Auto entschieden haben.
1.es ist höher und die Sicht ist einfach besser.
2.bin der Meinung das es etwas sicherer ist durch die Höhe.
3.ist für mich sehr einfach einzusteigen
4.die Federung ist besser und bei höherem Wasser ist es auch besser.
Nachteile gegenüber einem normalen Pickup gegenüber kann ich eigentlich nicht erkennen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Na dann hätte ich gleich 'nen allrad gekauft!
Hatte mich seinerzeit öfters darueber geärgert, es nicht getan zu haben!

Gestern nachmittag im Big C........schönen Pick-Up 4X4 gesehen:

Chevrolet Colorado 2012  Duramax



*Z71 4X4* ???? 808,000 ??? ??????????? Duramax 2.5 150 ??????/350 ?????????? ????????????????????????????

Der abgebildete ist mit automatic getriebe (...also auch was für thai-ehefrauen mit farang-ehemann)


TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ich selbst brauch' keine Automatik, abba für meine _Beste_ ist's besser....und auch für mich, wenn ich daneben sitz'. 

Schon das abbiegen ist für meine holde _multitasking_.   ::  
Auf den verkehr schauen; blinker geben; lenken; kuppeln; schalten.....ist einfach überfordert, mein haserl!


Hier.....mein "fischexpress" 1991 in _chiang rai_



2.5 liter hubraum, ausgereifte 84 PS...hat '89  ganze 265 000.- THB gekostet. 
Verbrauch auf 100 km ca. 7.5 l diesel.  
Dieselpreise damals...Buriram 8.80.-, chonburi 7.30.- THB
Am meisten gesoffen hat er in phuket. Immer nur kurzbetrieb und immer über die berge, da sind auch schon mal 10 liter hineingeflossen.

Nach nur 3 tagen, mit 1200 km auf der uhr, das 1000er service gemacht...da habens vllt. blöd g'schaut bei mitsu buriram   ::  

TW

----------


## schiene

> Am meisten gesoffen hat er in phuket. 
> TW


verwechselst du das nicht mit dir??  ::   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ne, verwechselt nicht......

aber du hast schon recht, war ne harte zeit für meine leber damals!    ::

----------

